# ثقافة جنسية 1 - لماذا تريد ان تتزوج ؟!



## قبطى حقيقى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مجرد سؤال برىء 

قل لى وبصراحة لماذا تريد ان تتزوج ؟!

هذا بالطبع لو كنت عندكم ارادة الزواج

فالزواج ارادة

المح احد الجهابذة النوابغ وقد فغر فاه وصنع بحيرة من لعاب الأندهاش تحت قدميه وهو يتساءل 

وما علاقة هذا السؤال بالثقافة الجنسية 

اقول ...

لا لن اقول 

اجيبونى اولاً 

العزاب .... لماذا تريدون ان تتزوجوا ؟ !

المتزوجون .... لماذا تزوجتم ؟!


----------



## Coptic Man (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*لتكوين اسرة *

*الزواج انا بعتبره نوع من انواع الخلود*

*انك تتجوز وتكون اسرة وتحس انك عملت شئ*

*وتجيب ابناء يحملوا صفاتك الوراثية *

*وهكذاا ...*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*و انا مع الأخ مينا لتكوين أسرة 

و على فكرة أنا مخطوبة و هتجوز فى شهر 8

و مش عايزة أقلك أنا خايفة أد اية من الحياة الجديدة اللى دخلاها

صلولى كتير*


----------



## mr.hima (25 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا أينعم مش متجوز .....
بس أنا شايف ان الجواز دة شئ جميل بيعطى الانسان الاستقرار النفسى .
وبيعطى للواحد كيان خاص بية .
واينعم بردة أن ربنا موجود وكل حاجة 
بس بيحس أنة مش لوحد معاة طرف تانى بيشاركة حياتة  وفرحتة وأحزانة
يعنى الواحد يعد كدة زى طرزان... ولا اية​سلام ونعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> يعنى الواحد يعد كدة زى طرزان... ولا اية


----------



## Coptic Man (25 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية;130499 قال:
			
		

> *و انا مع الأخ مينا لتكوين أسرة *
> 
> *و على فكرة أنا مخطوبة و هتجوز فى شهر 8*
> 
> ...


 

*مبروك يا مرمر *

*ربنا يكمل علي خير انشاء الله*

*ولازم تعزميناا :smil12:*

*انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعاً الف مبروك يا فراشه 
ويا بخته يا ستى 
ولازم دعوة الفرح دى تكون موضوع مثبت فى  قسم الأجتماعيات فى شهر 8 

لكن نحب نعرف ايه سر خوفك ؟!
ده سؤال مهم جداً 
وهينفعنا كتير فى موضوعنا


----------



## artamisss (25 نوفمبر 2006)

* ايووووووووووووة  اسال مجرب


عارفين انا مرة سالت  شخص ما  عنده بتاع 22 او 23 سنه 
بقوله انت عاوز تتجوز ليه 

قالى علشان اشيل مسؤليه  واتحملها  بنفسى  لانى  دلوقتى  مش حاسس انى  شايل مسؤليه 
انا  اندهشت وسكت 
اكيد الغرض من الجواز حاجه مختلفه *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

> مبروك يا مرمر
> 
> ربنا يكمل علي خير انشاء الله
> 
> ...



*الله يبارك فيك يا مينا 

و عقبالك قريب بأذن يسوع * :Roses:   

*أنا عندى أصحاب يجننوا تعالى الفرح و جوازك هيبقى على ايديى *:Red_Heart_with_Arro


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 نوفمبر 2006)

* مبرررررررروك يا فراشه مقدما 
وعاوزين نخلص من مينا بقي شوفيله عروسه علشان ميرنا تعزك

اما بالنسبه للزواج ده استقرار وحياه جديده مسئوليه ومشاركه فى ظل محبة المسيح*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

> طبعاً الف مبروك يا فراشه
> ويا بخته يا ستى
> ولازم دعوة الفرح دى تكون موضوع مثبت فى قسم الأجتماعيات فى شهر 8
> 
> ...



*الله يبارك فيك 

و عقبالك لو كنت مش متجوز و عقبال اولادك لو متجوز* :smil12: 



> ويا بخته يا ستى


:smil12: :smil12: :smil12:

*بأذن يسوع أحدد المكان و المعاد و هقلكم كلكم المهم تيجوا *:Love_Mailbox: 

*انا خايفة من حاجات كتيرة جدآ

حياة جديدة داخلة عليها فيها مسؤلية عن زوج و عن بيت و ليهم حقوق لازم اقوم بيها 

و انا بما انى اصغر اخواتى فأنا الدلوعة يعنى ماشلتش مسؤلية حاجة ابدآ غير حاجة واحدة بس هى دراستى و نجاحى بس 

و لما خلصت ماشتغلتش خافوا علية رغم انى كنت اتمنى اشتغل علشان اتعامل مع ناس تانية غير اصحابى فى الجامعة .. بس بابا مارضيش ابدآ و خاف علية

خوف كمان من انى هسيب بابا و ماما هعيش  فى بيت لوحدى مع جوزى لا بابا ولا ماما معايا اللى مافرقتهمش يوم واحد 

شعور صعب جدآ جدآ جدآ علية 

و بعد كدة فية اولاد و هنخش فى حياة جديدة تانى ... مش متخيلة هيكون عندى بيبى و ابقى ام

كل الافكار دى فية منها بتخوفنى و فية منها خوف ممزوج بالفرح 

يا ريت لو عندك نصيحة تقلهالى علشان اشيل الخوف دة من قلبى

هما نصحونى و قالولى الخوف هيروح بمجرد ما يخلص صلاة الأكليل لان ربنا هيبارك الجواز و يصبح الاتنين جسد واحد و مش هتحسى بخوف و غربة .. *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

> مبرررررررروك يا فراشه مقدما
> وعاوزين نخلص من مينا بقي شوفيله عروسه علشان ميرنا تعزك



*الله يبارك فيك عقبالك* 

*اوك بس اوعى تعزنى يعنى تخنقنى انا لسة جديدة و معرفش اللى كان بيحصل انا مش مطمنالك :t33: :t33: ​*


----------



## mary (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الزواج سر مقدس فيه بيشعر الاثنين إنهم واحد ودى حقيقة مش مجرد إحساس وعلشان كده يمكن فيه أسرار وأمور شخصية ممكن ماكنتش أقدر أحكيها لبابا أو لماما أو لأصدقاء مع الزوج أو الزوجة بتذوب كل الحساسيات وبيصبح كل ما يخص الزوج ملك الزوجة والعكس صحيح 

بالنسبة ليكى يا فراشة ألف ألف ألف مبروك وكون إنك تخافى معنى كده إنك إنسانة تحب تشيل المسئولية ومستعدة ليها وأقولك ما تخافيش وإن كان خطيبك بيحبك عليه إنه يستحمل شوية فى الأول قلة خبرتك وعلى العموم يا سيتى قدامك فرصة لشهر 8 تقفى مع ماما فى المطبخ وفى الغسيل وفى التنظيف ومادام إنت ما بتشتغليش فده هيسهل الأمور كثيييييييييييييييييييير  وزوجك لازم يساعدك فى البيت (خليكى واعية)  وعلى رأى المثل جوزك على ما تعوديه وابنك على ما تربيه وربنا معاك يرشك للصالح ويبارك فى كل عمل إيديك


----------



## artamisss (26 نوفمبر 2006)

* مبروك يا فراشه وربنا يتمم لك بخير  انشاءلله 
بصى بقى احنا عاوزينك  تحكى لنا  من اول ما العريس شافك  
الللللحد  ما اتفقتوا على ميعاد الجواز   احكى لنا  كل مشاعرك  بالتفصيل  اصل انتى اللوحيده
اللى اتخطبتى من   بنات المنتدى  ههههههه  يعنى  لسه عروسه طازة   فا زيدنا  من خبرتك بىق  وواكيد لما تحكى   عن مشاعرك هانقدر  نسالك ونساعدك  وكده يعنى 
 يلا بقى   gooooooooo
*


----------



## sparrow (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحياه الزوجية هي بناء كنيسة  صغيره تحمل اسم المسيح
ليس ابداااااااااااااااا الزواج المسيحي بهدف الجنس
فهو بناء بيت مسيحي بين اثنين يجمعهم الحب والتفاهم وبركه المسيح ......
ايضا احتياج كلا منهم للاخر في تبادل الاراء  والافكار بكل صراحة دون خجل........
احساس انك عايش  مش لوحدك بل انك مسئول عن حد بترعاة وتحافظ علية  والعكس طبعا .....
حد يهتم بيك وتهتم بية .. يملي حياتك يكون مرآيتك  ... تتكلموا وتتناقشوا  ... تلاقية وقت حزنك  وضيقتك يقف جنبك ويقويك .......
فهو  شركة مقدسة تحمل اسم وبركة المسيح​
والف مبروك ليكي يا فراشة وربنا يكملك علي خير
والمخاوف الي عندك دي طبيعية
وفعلا كلها بتروح بعد صلاه الاكليل
بس المهم انك تكلمية عن مخاوفك دي (خطيبك ) علشان يبقي مقدر مشاعرك ومخاوفك دي  وتقدري تتغلبي عليها ببركة المسيح
ربنا يباركم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف شكر يا مارى على النصايح الحلوة دى و هعمل بالمثل اللى قلتية و بالنسبة للمساعدة ماما انابساعدها بس فى حجات بسيطة اعملها السلطة ممكن

الله يبارك فيكى يا ديانا 

يا خبر ابيض عايزانى احكيلك 4 سنين عدوا انا هقلك بدايتها و انتى اتخيلى الباقى
هو يا ستى كان زميلى فى الجامعة و خطبنى بعد ماخلصت :smil12:  

و عقبال كل البنات و الولاد اللى فى المنتدى ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*sparrow*

*الف شكر على النصايح الغالية دى تصدق انا مسمعتهاش قبل كدة كلام جميل فعلآ 

و الله يبارك فيك و عقبالك يا رب*


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 نوفمبر 2006)

في الاول ببارك للفراشة وهي انسانة ممتازة وجدعه واتمنى ليها كل خير انشاء الله وتعيش دايما في سعادة وحب

وبالنسبة للموضوع 
انا مثلا عايز اتنجوز لاسباب كتير 
زي تكوين اسره واخلى الحب يبقى عايش وسطينا واعلمة لاولادي 
وكمان مهما كان ليك صحاب بتحس بالوحدة لان نصك التاني مش موجود 
لان فعلا الجواز بيكمل الشخض وتحس ان فية حد مرتبط بية وهو مرتبط بيك حياتكم انتم الاتنين واحد بجد احساس اتمناه


----------



## artamisss (26 نوفمبر 2006)

* طب ماتكملى جميلك يا فراشه  وتحكى  بدل مانتخيل  او نتخيل سوا يعنى  ههههههههه

طب يعنى انتو  واخدين بعض عن قصه حب اهوة   ايه بقى اللى مخوفك ؟
ان الحب يتخنق بضغوط الحياه مثلا  ولا ايه   احكى يابنتى  وفضفضى *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا رامى

و بأذن يسوع تلاقى نصك التانى و تعيشوا فى حب و سعادة على طول*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*واخدين بعض عن حب اة

بس الحياة اللى داخلينها بتخوف مسؤلية و بيت و حقوق علية و حقوق علية
و انا متعوتش اشيل مسؤلية كبيرة زى دى ولا حتى صغيرة 

مش عارفة خايفة من حاجات كتيرة زى دى و حاجات تانى جواية مش عارفة اقولها 

يالة بقى ربنا معانا ( شر ولابد منة ) هههههههههههههههههههههه

اخويا دايمآ يقلى ( هنفرح فيكى و نمشى فى جوازتك قريب ) شايفة كلامة و مش عايزانى اخاف*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الله يبارك فيك عقبالك*
> 
> *اوك بس اوعى تعزنى يعنى تخنقنى انا لسة جديدة و معرفش اللى كان بيحصل انا مش مطمنالك :t33: :t33: ​*



*لا متقلقيش انا بعزك انتى عسوله خالص

ميرنا اللى هتعزك ((هتخنقك)) لو جبتى عروسه لمينا لانه مراته بس مش بجد 

وربنا يكملك على خير وسبيها على ربنا متقلقيش*


----------



## tina_tina (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الاول احب اهنئ الاخت فراشة على الاكليل وبقولها الف الف مبروك
وبقولها متخفيش كل ده بيزول اول ماابونا بيخلص فعلا صلاة الاكليل وتحسى ان الواقف جبنبك ده هو نصك التانى:smil12: 
وبحب اقولك كمان ان اسمك جميل اوى وعجبنى:new2: 


وبالنسبة للموضوع ان الجواز غير انه استقرار اللى الكل متفق عليه لكن
شئ رائع انك تحس بالاطمئنان مع واحد بجد خايف عليك وبيحبك
غير طبعا السعادة لما اشيل اسم الراجل اللى بيخاف عليا ويحبنى
وكمان السعادة تكمل لما انجب اطفال من هذا الانسان ويحملوا اسمينا احنا الاتنين
وده طبعا بيكمل ببركة ربنا اللى موجودة من اول لحظة فى حلول الروح القدس علينا
وعقبالنا يارب:yahoo:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*girl_in_jesus

ميرسى حبيبتى 

و أنا كمان بحبكم كلكم :smil12: 

اة قلتيلى  ميرنا مرات مينا >> مش بقلك أنا مكنتش مطمنالك .. عايزة توقعينى:t33:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

> الاول احب اهنئ الاخت فراشة على الاكليل وبقولها الف الف مبروك



*الله يبارك فيكى حبيبتى و عقبالك و عقبال كل البنات* ..



> وبقولها متخفيش كل ده بيزول اول ماابونا بيخلص فعلا صلاة الاكليل وتحسى ان الواقف جبنبك ده هو نصك التانى:smil12:



:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: 



> وبحب اقولك كمان ان اسمك جميل اوى وعجبنى :new2:



*ههههههههه ميرسى حبيبتى .. أتفضلية .. و انتى كمان أسمك جميل جدآ* :smil12:​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الاجابة طنطا ........


انا مش طالب منكم غير انكم تشوفولي عروسة

والف مبروك يا فراشة


----------



## Fadie (28 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا الاول اقول لفراشة الفراشات المسيحيات مبروك كتير اوى خالص جدا

الجواز دة بقى فى مصر احسن تعبير سمعته عنه هو اللى قاله صاحب عادل امام فى فيلم السفارة و العمارة :مشروع اجتماعى فاشل محتاج ثورة زى ثوة 52


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*Yes_Or_No

الله يبارك فيك ...

و أحلى عروسة نجبهالك ..* 

+++++++++

*شكرآ يا فادى كتير خالص قوى جدآ 

و عقبالك يا رب*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب فين العروسة


----------



## rania-grg (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ana 3aiza artabt 3lshan a7s blehtmam w elmaso2lia 
w ba3din elgawaz dh ne3ma 7elwa mn rabena


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*رايك رائع وبسيط وجميل يا رانيا 

بس واضح انك لسة مش مرتبطة 

ربنا يسعدك ويديكى النعمة اللى انتى شايفها فى الجواز 

بس نصيحة خللى ربنا هو اللى يشتغل خاطبة ليكى 

هو اللى يختارلك مش حد تانى

وده طبعاً بصلاتك لى عشان يظهر مشيئته فى حياتك 

ربنا يحرسك ويحميكى 

*


----------



## الغريب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*مبروك يالذ فراشة*

[COLOR="DarkGreen"][B"]الف مبروك اللاكلبل يا الذ فراشة وربنا يتتم بخير واحب اطمنك ان الاحساس بالمسئولية احساس طبيعى جدا جدا لانك على ابواب حياة جديدة خالص بعيد عن البيت والام والاب والاخوات وانك اصبح مسئول من بيت وزوج واطفال وبدل ما تفكرى فى الخوف والقلق من المسئولية فكرى انك اصبحتى اميرة فى مملكة صغيرة تدبريها انت بمعرفتك [/B]:yaka: [/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرحب بيك يا غريب فى المنتدى 

بس انت مقلتس انت ليه عايز تتجوز ولا انت عملتها خلاص

مستنيين تعليقاتك 

ربنا معا ك*


----------



## artamisss (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ماتقول  بقى  ياجورج  انت رايك  الله 
هانستناك كتير 
وهاتقولنا على السنه الجايه


----------



## بيترالخواجة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

_*الزوج شركة ابديا كما قال الكتاب المقدس
وطبعن يا عم جورج علشان تكمل حياتك زى ما الانسان اعتاد
الزوج والاولد الصالحين
والرب واللى التوفيق​*_


----------



## rania-grg (17 ديسمبر 2006)

ana f3lan ya george saiba el modo3 dh lerbna 3lshan el7aga ely btigy mn eydh btkon 7elwa gedan


----------



## artamisss (18 ديسمبر 2006)

طب يا مئدس جورج مش تنجز بقى كده فى القضيه  زتقول سر شويبس  قصدى سر سر موضوعك ونخلص انا تعبت


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (18 ديسمبر 2006)

> طب يا مئدس جورج مش تنجز بقى كده فى القضيه زتقول سر شويبس قصدى سر سر موضوعك ونخلص انا تعبت



*انا اسف يا عزيزى انى كنت سبب فى تعبك 
اعذرنى
الأيام دى مفحوط شوية ( حلوة مفحوط دى ) 
والموضوع ده عايز روقان *​


> هانستناك كتير
> وهاتقولنا على السنه الجايه




*وبعدين يا استاذى السنة الجاية مش بعيدة 
يدوب خطوتين 

عموماً وعد قبل السنة ما تخلص هاقول رايى 

بس ممكن تعذرنى لكم يوم بس
ها
ممكن 
؟؟؟​*


----------



## rania-grg (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا خلق حوا من ادم علشان كدة بيعيش الانسان حيران لحد لما يلاقى الجزء المفقود منة....ولما يتجوزوا بتروح الحيرة دية علشان كل واحد منهم لقى نفسة
والنعمة الحلوة بقى هى راحة البال.....ولا انت اية رايك ياجورج؟


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية;131033 قال:
			
		

> *الله يبارك فيك عقبالك*
> 
> 
> *اوك بس اوعى تعزنى يعنى تخنقنى انا لسة جديدة و معرفش اللى كان بيحصل انا مش مطمنالك :t33: :t33: *​


 



لا متخافيش هتعزك اوي كل الي هنا عاوزين يخلصوا من مينا
عشان لسانه الي اطول منه ( فاكر موضوع دكر البط ) :new2: 


مبروك الاول عشان مينا خدنا في دوكه


اما عن جورج بقا فالي بيفكر في الجواز يبقا عشان يكون اسره

الاقي حد حنين بيحبني ويسال عليا ويخاف عليا 
الاقي حد صدر حنين ارمي فيه همومي 
اكون اسره ويبقا ليا اطفال
ونروح نزور بقا جدو وتيتا والكل يبقا فرحان بيهم 
يعني اتجوز عشان احس اني فرحانه بونيس بيحبني وبيخاف عليا 
ومعايا اسره بخدمها بعنيا عشان بحبها

بس انا لو اتجوزيت هتجوز عشان السبب دا


----------



## coptic hero (18 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الله يبارك فيك يا مينا
> 
> و عقبالك قريب بأذن يسوع * :Roses:
> 
> *أنا عندى أصحاب يجننوا تعالى الفرح و جوازك هيبقى على ايديى *:Red_Heart_with_Arro



اخرتها هاتشتغلى خاطبه يا روما 
انتى فكرتينى بمقوله لجحا قال لعن الله كل المتزوجين قبلى والمتزوجين بعدى اللى قبلى علشان ما حذرونيش واللى بعدى عشان ما سألونيش


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

الاخ العزيز جورج شكرى ..


موضوع جميل .. كالعادة 


الزواج يعد بمثابة الخطوة الاولى لمواجهة الحياة و إختبار كل الخبرات التى إكتسبها الطرفين إختبار عملى .. هذا من الناحية العملية .

و الزواج أيضاً شركة .. شركة مُكلله بالروح القدس و نوال بركاته .. و أعجبنى أيضاً من قال أن الزواج هو إستقرار نفسى .. و بالرغم من أننى لا أميل إلى مصطلح (( مؤسسه إجتماعيه )) كما سبق و عرف بها أحد الادباء الزواج .. إلا أنه قد يكون هناك بالفعل ما يندرج تحت هذا المسمى فى الحياة الزوجيه .. و لكن لا يمكننا أن نقول أن الزواج - ككل - هو مؤسسه إجتماعيه ..

ولا يمكن أن ننكر إحتياجنا (( الطبيعى )) للعلاقة الجنسيه .. فكلا الطرفين - و إن تجاهل أحدهما هذه الحقيقه - لديه ميول طبيعيه .. غريزيه .. لهذه العلاقه و يتبقى فى هذا الامر نظرة كل طرف إلى هذه العلاقه و معناها الروحى 

فهناك من يسيطر عليه هذا الاحتياج .. و يصير الامر من إحتياج (( طبيعى )) .. إلى إلحاح (( غير طبيعى )) مما يترتب عليه إنحراف و تلبية هذا الالحاح بطرق غير مشروعه و غير أخلاقيه .

و لكن ليس الزواج هو علاقة جنسيه ..

و لاحتى لتكوين أسرة و أبناء يحملون أسمى ..

و لكنه - من وجهة نظرى - هو إندماج كيانين فى كيان واحد .. ليصيرا بذلك قوة .. قوة روحيه بها يساند أحدهما الآخر فى التقرب بالاكثر من الله .. وقوة نفسيه لمواجهة أعباء الحياة .

و للحديث بقية إن أراد الله


----------



## artamisss (18 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *انا اسف يا عزيزى انى كنت سبب فى تعبك
> اعذرنى
> الأيام دى مفحوط شوية ( حلوة مفحوط دى )
> والموضوع ده عايز روقان *​
> ...



 يعنى  بصراحه  نت  ضغط  على اشد النقاط حساسيه  عندى  وهو كرمى  هههههه 

خلاص يا سيدى امرنا لله نستنى للسنه الجايه


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

.


----------



## جاسى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا الف مليون مبروك ليكى وربنا يتمملك على خير وتكونوا بيت فعلا يقدر يقول اما انا وبيتى فلنعبد الرب 
اما بالنسبه ليه الجواز علشان كل الحاجات اللى قالوها اخواتى وكمان علشان احنا جوانا غرائز عايزين نحققها


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بس فيه اكيد هدف اسمي من اشباع الغرائز ولا ايه يا جاسي


----------



## جاسى (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ايوه طبعا ميريت لكن انا قللت انى كل الحاجات اللى قالوها اخواتى بس انا قللت انى برضه فى غرائز ولا انا غلطانه


----------



## ميريت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

لا مش قصدي خالص
بس كل حد يدخل يقول غرايز


----------



## جاسى (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ولا يهمك ميريت بس صدقينى انا اول لما قريت مقريتش غير اول صفحه :smil12: فملقيتش غير حاجات ملهاش دعوه خالص بالغرائز فانا قللت بصراحه على اللى جوايا ولما اعتمد النص لقيت انى كتير اوى كتبين كده برضه بس خلاص معلش طولت عليكى وربنا يباركك


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*


ميريت قال:



			لا مش قصدي خالص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ميريت قال:


> *بس كل حد يدخل يقول غرايز*




*+*

*سلام ونعمه *

*بداية ألف مبروك على الاسم الجديد يا ميريت  .. مع أن الاول كان مميز :smil12: *

*الحديث عن الغرائز أمر بديهى و طبيعى عند الحديث عن الزواج ... فكل الغرائز كغريزة الاكل و غريزة البقاء و باقى الغرائز كلها .. تمارسينها فى حياتك العاديه .. فانتى بالطبع تأكلين كل يوم .. و بالطبع تحافظى على حياتك فى دخولك و خروجك .. حتى و إن تعرض المرء لحادث ما .. تجده يسارع بإنقاذ نفسه وتكون سرعة رد فعله أسرع من السرعه العاديه له و هذه حقيقه علميه وتسمى غريزة البقاء *

*إلا غريزة الجنس ..*

*فقد وضع لها الله إطار شرعى .. كباقى الغرائز .. فغريزة الاكل لا يمكن ان تتم بسرقة الاكل مثلا .. لانها تُعتبر خطية .. و غريزة البقاء لا يمكن ان تكون على حساب حياة شخص آخر .. لانها أيضاً خطية .. كذلك غريزة الجنس .. لا يمكن أن تتم فى إطار غير شرعى .. لانها تُعتبر خطية زنا *

*فالطريقه الشرعيه لتلبية هذه الغريزه .. هى الزواج .. و لكن ليست الغريزه هى الهدف من الزواج .. ولكن الزواج هو ما يشبع هذه الغريزه فى إطار شرعى ومبارك من الله *

*فنحن كمجتمع شرقى نخجل من الحديث فى هذا الامر .. و اجد - من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه - أن هذا الخجل فى حد ذاته شىء جيد .. فإن قولنا أن الخجل يجعلنا بلا معرفه و منغلقين نخدع انفسنا .. فمن منا لا يعلم هذه الغريزه ؟ .. و من منا لا يعلم أدق الامور عنها ؟ .. بالطبع لا يوجد .. و لكن لان هذه الغريزه هى الوحيده التى لها وقت متأخر نوعا ما فى ممارستها .. فنجد ان لها نداء بداخلنا و لكننا بنعمة المسيح نؤجله لحينه .. و هذا التأجيل يجعلنا متحفظين فى الحديث عنها ..  فبالاضافة إلى أنها بداخل كل واحد فينا ..  وبالطبع نريد ممارستها كوضع طبيعى خلقنا الله به إلا أننا نعلم جيداً الطريقه التى أوجدها الله لنا و أباحها لنا حتى يمكننا أن نلبى نداءها بلا خوف أو تأنيب ضمير .. و بلا فقدان لحياتنا الابديه ..*

*فحاكم نفسه خير من حاكم مدينه .. *

*و الغريزه الجنسيه كأى غريزه أخرى .. بل وهناك غرائز تفوقها قوة و إلحاح .. و لكن ما يجعل هذه الغريزه الجنسيه هى المسيطرة على أفكار و حياة البعض .. هو الابتعاد عن الله .. حتى أن الله شبه عبدة الاوثان بالزناه .. و شبه المبتعدين عنه بمن يزنى .. و آدم عرف إمرأته بعد السقوط .. أى أن إحتياج الغريزه بدأ يظهر عند آدم بعد السقوط .. فعرفا أنهما عريانان .. *

*و الله وضع لنا نظام معين لإشباع كل غرائزنا .. فقال لآدم بعرق جبينك تأكل خبزاً .. و هنا وضع نظام العمل لآشباع غريزة الأكل .. و بارك الله آدم و حواء و نسلهم و قال لهم أثمروا و أكثروا و إملأوا الارض  و بهذا وضع نظام الزواج المبارك  .. و هكذا فى سائر الغرائز *

*و بما ان الزواج هو النظام الوحيد الذى وضعه الله للبشريه لاشباع غريزة الجنس .. و هذه الغريزه هى الوحيده التى لم يتم إشباعها بالنسبة للغير متزوجين .. *

*إذاً وجب الحديث عنها .. عندما نتحدث عن الزواج *

*تحياتى*


----------



## الظبي (28 ديسمبر 2006)

سكرا ع الموضوع المميز ..

الزواج استقرار نفسي مثل ما ذكرتوا ...

و ايضا لتكوين اسرة و حفاظا للنفس ان تقع في الحرام ..

و سترا للبنت ايضا لكي لا تقع في الحرام ..

و مودة و رحمة بين الزوجين ,, و كل اسرة تعتبر لبنة لبناء المجتمع ،، فاذا صلحت الاسرة صلح المجتمع ،، و اذا فسدت ،، كان المجتمع فاسداً


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*جاسى* 


> اما بالنسبه ليه الجواز علشان كل الحاجات اللى قالوها اخواتى وكمان علشان احنا جوانا غرائز عايزين نحققها




*ميريت *


> بس فيه اكيد هدف اسمي من اشباع الغرائز ولا ايه يا جاسي




*جاسى* 


> ايوه طبعا ميريت لكن انا قللت انى كل الحاجات اللى قالوها اخواتى بس انا قللت انى برضه فى غرائز ولا انا غلطانه



*ميريت *


> لا مش قصدي خالص
> بس كل حد يدخل يقول غرايز




*جاسى *


> ولا يهمك ميريت بس صدقينى انا اول لما قريت مقريتش غير اول صفحه  فملقيتش غير حاجات ملهاش دعوه خالص بالغرائز فانا قللت بصراحه على اللى جوايا ولما اعتمد النص لقيت انى كتير اوى كتبين كده برضه بس خلاص معلش طولت عليكى وربنا يباركك




*REDEMPTION*


> +
> 
> سلام ونعمه
> 
> ...


 
*الأعزاء 
جاسى 
ميريت 
REDEMPTION

كل سنة وانتم وكل الأعضاء بخير حال 

وددت هنا ان اشكركم على المناقشة والحوار الجدلى الذى انتهى براى رائع من العزيز REDEMPTION والذى قدم لما كنت اود ان اقوله حول الغريزة الجنسية التى لا يمكن ان ننكرها 
وقد قال كما قلت العديد مما كنت اود ان اطرحه 

لكن دعونى اسأل سؤالاً شديد الأهمية لمن يقولون اننا نريد الزوج لكى نشبع غرائزنا الجنسية 
لا خجل فى الأمر 
والسؤال *
*هدفك من الزواج هل هو اشباع غريزتك الجنسية 
ام اشباع غريزة ( شريكك فى الزواج ) الجنسية 
الهدف ذاتك ام الأخر 
انتظر اجابتكم 
ففى الأجابة مدخل ملكى لحياه زواجية ناجحة 
ومدخل ملكى للأجابة على السؤال 
لماذا الزواج *​


----------



## جاسى (30 ديسمبر 2006)

وانت طيب جورج وميرسى ليك وهابى نيو يير عليكم كلكم وربنا معاكوا ويبارككم


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 ديسمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *لكن دعونى اسأل سؤالاً شديد الأهمية لمن يقولون اننا نريد الزوج لكى نشبع غرائزنا الجنسية *
> *لا خجل فى الأمر *
> *والسؤال *
> *هدفك من الزواج هل هو اشباع غريزتك الجنسية *
> ...


 
*+*

الاخ العزيز جورج شكرى ..

ربما لم أقرأ كل المشاركات جيداً .. ولكن من الذى قال أنه يريد الزواج لاجل إشباع غريزته الجنسيه ؟!

لا أعتقد ان هناك من قال ذلك .. 

ولو كان حتى (( الهدف )) من الزواج هو إشباع غريزة شريك حياتى .. فهو هدف باطل و هش .. و لا يمكن أن يُبنى عليه زواج ناجح إطلاقاً ..

فلابد أن نختار التعبير الدقيق عند الحديث عن (( أهداف )) الزواج ..  فكلمة (( هدف )) ليست بالشىء الهين حتى يندرج تحتها الغريزه الجنسيه .. وكما قولت فى السابق : 




> و لكن ليست الغريزه هى الهدف من الزواج .. ولكن الزواج هو ما يشبع هذه الغريزه فى إطار شرعى ومبارك من الله


 
فأعتقد ان الزوجان لو كانا (( هدفهما )) هو إشباع هذه الغريزه .. فأتنبأ لهما بزواج فاشل سريعاً  ..  لانه لا يمكن ان تُبنى حياة أسره بأكملها من أولاد و إلتزامات و الحياة فى مخافة المسيح على غريزه مهما كانت هذه الغريزه مقدسه و مباركة من الله ..

و للحديث بقية إن أراد المسيح


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (30 ديسمبر 2006)

> الاخ العزيز جورج شكرى ..
> 
> ربما لم أقرأ كل المشاركات جيداً .. ولكن من الذى قال أنه يريد الزواج لاجل إشباع غريزته الجنسيه ؟!
> 
> ...



*عزيزى 

لم اقل سوى ان الأجابة ما هى الا مدخل 

مدخل لا اكثر 

والهدف مما كنت اود قوله هو 

ان الزواج خروج من الذات ولن يتسنى لك الخروج من الذات لو ظللت تفكر فى اشباع غريزتك الشخصية وتعاملت مع شريكك - كونك رجل - وسامحنى لتعبيرى كمجرد مرحاض تفرغ فيه شهوتك 

دائماً كنت اسمع من يتقدم للزواج بأحدى الفتيات يقول ......... انا اطلب ايد فلانه / عايزة اخد فلانة 
لكننا لم نسمع من يقول ..... ان اهب نفسى لفلانه 
فكرة العطاء والخروج من الذات 
تلكم هى المسألة هنا *

*ثم من قال اننى قد قلت ان هذا هو الهدف من الزواج 

لم اتحدث بعد 

كانت لى مجرد ملحوظة حول الأمر 

ومازال سؤالى الهامشى مطروحاً 

اى غريزة تلك التى تريد ان تشبعها ؟! ​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

الحبيب جورج شكرى ..

لقد قولت أنت : 


*



هدفك من الزواج هل هو اشباع غريزتك الجنسية 
ام اشباع غريزة ( شريكك فى الزواج ) الجنسية 
الهدف ذاتك ام الأخر 
انتظر اجابتكم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 


إذاً أنت قد (( حصرت )) (( الهدف )) فى أمرين :

إشباع غريزتك .. أو إشباع غريزة شريكك ... الجنسيه 

هذا ما علقت عليه 

تحياتى و أرجوا أن لا تغضب من تدقيقى *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (1 يناير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> الحبيب جورج شكرى ..
> 
> ...




*لا غضب هنالك 

بل وبالعكس كل ما اريده هنا هو تدقيقك وسواك من الأعضاء 

هذا كل ما ابغى 

وسؤالى الهامشى - واكرر الهامشى - كان لمن حصر هدف زواجه فى تحقيق واشباع غريزته 

وكان سؤالا لازما وحاسما 

الزواج هو خروج من الذات إلى الأخر 

ولا خروج لمن قرر ان يتقوقع حول ذاته وحول غريزته وشهواته 

اما هدف الزواج المسيحى فلى عودة لنتناقش فيه 

وكل عام وانتم بخير ​*


----------



## m2mweb (1 يناير 2007)

*انت رايك ايه*​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (1 يناير 2007)

*الزواج هو خروج من الذات إلى الأخر 

ولا خروج لمن قرر ان يتقوقع حول ذاته وحول غريزته وشهواته *​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (1 يناير 2007)

*سنناقش اهداف الزواج المسيحى بتفاصيل اكبر ولنا عودة *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (1 يناير 2007)

*



الزواج هو خروج من الذات إلى الأخر 

ولا خروج لمن قرر ان يتقوقع حول ذاته وحول غريزته وشهواته 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
فى الحقيقة اعجبنى الموضوع جدا وتابعته معكم من البداية ولكنى لم اضع اى مشاركات ودخلت كثيرا لوضع ارائى ولكنى كنت اخرج مرة ثانية من الموضوع,
 ولكن قررت اخيرا ان اخرج من الشرنقة لاشاركم ..:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: 
واود ان ابدأ من هذه الكلمة الاخيرة والتى اعجبتنى بشدة وهى ان الزواج خروج  من الذات الى الاخر ..
فهذا هو الزواج المسيحى .. 
الاثنين يصبح واحد فبعد سر الزيجة " يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويصيران جسدا واحدا" (تك 22:2)

ولكى يصير الاثنين واحد فهذا يتطلب وجود الحب بين الطرفين
فالزواج المبنى على الشهوات والغرائز لا يدوم كما ذكرتم ولكن الحب هو اساس الحياة بين الزوجين ..فإذا اشبعت الغرائز والشهوات بدون الحب لصرنا اشبه بالحيوانات ..
فقد تمر فترات فى حياة الزوجين يكون فيها طرف ما مريضا او مصابا باى شئ فاذا توفر الحب بينهما سيتفهم الطرف الاخر وضعه اما اذا لم يتواجد الحب قد تحدث مشاكل عويصة لان هناك طرفا غير مستعد للتضحية من اجل شريكه..

وانا لست من مؤيدى ان هدف الزواج هو اشباع الرغبات الجنسية ولكنى ارى ان هدف الزواج الاول هو الحب ..
لاننا نستطيع ان نفرغ طاقاتنا ورغباتنا الجنسية خارج نطاق الزواج ولكننا لا نستطيع ان نسمى هذا "حب" .. كما انه مرفوض: 

"اما العاهرون والزناة فسيدينهم الله(عب4)

ويعجبنى تعبير جميل يستخدمه الغرب اكثر منا 
فهم لا يقولوا " ممارسة الجنس" ولكنهم يسمونها
 " ممارسة الحب" ...
لذلك فانا ارى ان هدف الزواج هو الحب والتعايش والخروج عن الذات الانانية للآخر للتفاعل معه والاندماج فيه , لتتكون بعد ذلك أسرة(كنيسة) صغيرة تمجد اسم المسيح على الارض..​الحب هو ركن اساسى فى الزواج بل هو اساس سر الزيجة​شكرا لكم ..​​​*​


----------



## طالب غفران (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ثقافة جنسية 1 - لماذا تريد ان تتزوج ؟!*

بكل بساطة انه من بداية الخلق ذكر ان الله خلق حواء لتكون ونيس وسند لآدم وذلك دليل على ان الله رأى ان ادم يحتاج إلى انسانه فى حياته وذلك ضرورى لأستمرارية الحياة وتبادل الحب وبناء اسرة تعرف المسيح جيداً وانه لا ينفع ان الأنسان يكون بمفرده بالحياه اذا كان رجل او امرأه { يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بأمراته } وشكراً لكاتب الموضوع .


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ثقافة جنسية 1 - لماذا تريد ان تتزوج ؟!*

_*اولا مبروك يافراشة وربنا معاكى ان لم ينى الرب البيت فباطل يتعب البنائون .

ضعى الرب رأس زاوية البيت ضعى الرب هو صخرة  البيت وخلى الرب فى بيتك.

وفى مثل الرب يسوع قال علية فى الانجيل لما قال واحد بنى بيت على الرمل والتانى على الصخر  الصخر هى الرب يسوع و الرمل هو الكامليات الزوجية شكل وشقة وعفش و حاجات تانية كدا مش اساسية ابنى بيتك على صخرة الرب يسوع والرب يسند بيتك و يرفع بيتك

تانى حاجة موضوع تربية الاطفال هى مسئولية كبيرة جدا و كنا فى مرة فى الخدمة عندنا عملنا اجتماع لاولاياء الامور للاطفال عندنا و كان ابونا بيقول ارمى ابنك فى الكنيسة وفى الخدمة من صصغرة وثق ان الرب هيكون معاة 

وكان فى قصة صغيرة كدا اتقالت فى الوعظة دى بتول اية ان فى شاب كان  واقف فى الشارع منتظر بنت هيقابلها والبنت اتأخرت علية وبالصدفة كان واقف قدام كنيسة دخل الكنيسة ولاقى شوية اطفال بيرنموا  وبالصدفة وتقدر تقول ان ربنا هو الى رتب الموقف دة ان الترنيمة دى كان الشاب دة بيرنمها وهو صغير لما كان بيروح مدارس الاحد افتكر ايام صغرة ولما كان فى الكنيسة وجلس  ونسى البنت تمام قعد ساعة اتنين ولقى اب كاهن راح وكلم ابونا واعترف بكل خطايا الى عملها ورجع لحضن كنيسة الى ابواة حطوة فيها من صغرة هى مسئولة طبعا بس الرب موجود فى البيت دة ثقى انة هيكون عالى جدا يافراشة والرب معاكى 

اما عن نفسى انا كنت بفكر جامد فى نقطة الرهبنة والتكريس لكن لتكن ارادة الرب *_​


----------



## العجايبي (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ثقافة جنسية 1 - لماذا تريد ان تتزوج ؟!*

_* لجوااااااز هى  بداية جيدة او حياة جديدة مع الانسانة التى تحبها من  كل  قلبك

انا اتكلم بصراحة فى الموضوع ده

الانسان بطبيعتة فضولي وبيحب يجرب كل شيء 

وطبعا اي واحد او اي واحدة مننا لما يجيى  فى الدنيا عارف يعنى جواااااااااااااز

ابوياا كان بيقولى  الجواز ياابنى هو

جواز = فرحة + عريس + عروسة + فستان ابيض + بدلة حلوة + ماكياج + مبروك + لولولولولي ....

وكل واحد او واحدة بتحلم يجى عليهم يوم ويجوزه

ولو الانسان عاوز يجوز علشان ياااكل باكل وبشرب في البيت

وان كان على اللبس ... في غسالة في البيت 
وان كان على البيت ... اهو قاعد في بيتهم مرتاح ومفيش اي مشاكل
لكن بينقصة شيء مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وهو الرومانسية والحب

رومانسية + الحب= الزواج​*_


----------



## مينا 188 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ثقافة جنسية 1 - لماذا تريد ان تتزوج ؟!*

يمكن علشان دى غريزة فى الانسان


----------



## فونتالولو (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ثقافة جنسية 1 - لماذا تريد ان تتزوج ؟!*

سلام الرب يسوع 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف اف الف الف الف الف مليار مبروك يافراشه بس متنسيش المنتدي بعد كده هو الواحد بيجوز علشان يستقر ويشيل مسؤليه و يبقى عند اطفال يلعب معاهم ويوديهم عند الدكتور صح


----------

